# My Free "New to me" Pit



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I've been looking at getting a pit lately, but didn't quite have a grand to spend on a decent pit. So I texted a buddy of mine who works at Academy to see if he could get any sort of deal on something small from the store. Well, long story short, he says a woman a few cubicles down had a flyer on her wall with a picture of this pit titled "Free to a Good Home". I asked him to look into the deal and sure enough, it was legit. 

Told the guy that I'd be over the next today to pick it up and here it is. Pretty darn good of a deal for being free. Anyways, I'm pumped like a lil kid on Christmas morning to fire it up. I've been itching to start smokin' some briskets. I'll have to post some pics. 

- B.Lullo


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Man, you are going to have a blast with this setup. To good to be true. Enjoy!


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

You're absolutely right, the good times are already a'comin...

First Brisket today ... and my mouth is already watering.

Pic 1 is an hour in, Pic 2 is 2.5hrs in.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

It's hard to beat free!!


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks good! Let see what it looks like when its finished. Nice pit there for free.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

lucky dog


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, here's the finished product. Came out a tad dryer than I like , but for my first brisket I was still extremely satisfied... I have a good feelin I'm about to gain a pound or two now that I've got the itch :cheers:


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice smoke ring.....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Free is good lol and it's not a bad looking pit.

Good for you!

TH


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

24Buds likes it!


----------



## ubekewl454 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Free pit*



b.lullo said:


> Well I've been looking at getting a pit lately, but didn't quite have a grand to spend on a decent pit. So I texted a buddy of mine who works at Academy to see if he could get any sort of deal on something small from the store. Well, long story short, he says a woman a few cubicles down had a flyer on her wall with a picture of this pit titled "Free to a Good Home". I asked him to look into the deal and sure enough, it was legit.
> 
> Told the guy that I'd be over the next today to pick it up and here it is. Pretty darn good of a deal for being free. Anyways, I'm pumped like a lil kid on Christmas morning to fire it up. I've been itching to start smokin' some briskets. I'll have to post some pics.
> 
> - B.Lullo


 All it needs is a little cleaning up...I would have felt guilty not giving the lady something though.


----------



## ubekewl454 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Brisket*

B Lullo what kind of rub did you use? What temp did you cook at and did you keep it steady throughout the cook? What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

ubekewl454 said:


> B Lullo what kind of rub did you use? What temp did you cook at and did you keep it steady throughout the cook? What kind of wood did you use?


Used a rub I bought from Academy, Grub Rub. Also, I used pecan wood and maintained a fairly steady temp of 210, ranging from 190-230 ... about 1hr 15min / pound ... fat side up.

-B.Lullo


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

This was last nights dinner, done on the pit using pecan. Came out delicious.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

24Buds said:


> 24Buds likes it!


Its official!

Your pit is "2COOL" APPROVED! :bounce:


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words guys!

And thank you 24buds for giving the pit an official 2cool blessing. those, my friends, are bragging rights for sure. 

btw, smoked a 9lb'r last night for 9 hours, pecan, steady 230 temp, foil wrapped at 5hrs, fat up. Came out juicy as ever and was delicious. 

Now I'm Gtown bound, time to find some fish!

-B.Lullo


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words guys!

And thank you 24buds for giving the pit an official 2cool blessing. those, my friends, are bragging rights for sure. 

btw, smoked a 9lb'r last night for 9 hours, pecan, steady 230 temp, foil wrapped at 5hrs, fat up. Came out juicy as ever and was delicious. 

Now I'm Gtown bound, time to find some fish!

-B.Lullo


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

man that flounder looks delicious, aren't pits fun?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

b.lullo said:


> Used a rub I bought from Academy, Grub Rub. Also, I used pecan wood and maintained a fairly steady temp of 210, ranging from 190-230 ... about 1hr 15min / pound ... fat side up.
> 
> -B.Lullo


Wrap that bad boy in foil and it will retain some of that moisture.Those smoke ring do look reel good for your 1st brisket on a free pit and then breaking it in with a awesome looking stuffed fattieFlattie.I wouldn't sweat it gaining a few pounds over goodtimes cooked food!Happy's gotta be healthy!:dance:


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Heck dat looks like something 24buds loves....


----------

